# 2 baby turtles tomorrow ...cant wait



## beatlloydy (Oct 30, 2009)

Getting 2 baby Murray River (Macquarie) shortneck turtles tomorrow...cant wait...I love my snakes but the turtles really have personality...they always seem genuinely pleased to see you. 

Anyway, had to quickly rush out and set up a tank for them...not bad for 30 mins in the shop and another 30 at home....fits perfectly on our buffet...the reptiles are taking over the loungeroom...lol

will post some pics of the friendly little critters tomorrow.


----------



## absinthe_616 (Oct 30, 2009)

wow that setup looks great!

and looks like your turtles already have a fair few friends in the background there hahaha 

getting new reppies is always so exciting!

how much did that tank set u back?


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 30, 2009)

Isnt that tank a little small? Also im not sure if you have to but did you cycle the water before hand? Anyhow congrats!


----------



## beatlloydy (Oct 30, 2009)

The tank is 2 foot long...it was $110...I know..a tad expensive but it was the only one that fitted on the buffet as we have limited space upstairs...it will do them for a year or so as they are only the size of a 50 cent piece...I plan to build a nice outdoor enclosure for them once they get too big...I want to get some Eastern longnecks as well so probably later next year they can be upsized...may get a larger tank and put it downstairs (but then I wont get to enjoy them). Where this tank sits I can watch them while I work...but also plan to put them outside for a few hours a day for UV....also getting some shinglebacks in 2 weeks and will do the same with them. Just enough to give them a bit of extra UV...they will have full access to shade and sun.

I have used filtered water and put conditioner in etc...will check the PH level later tonight or first thing tomorrow...but I am sure it will be o.k...I do the same with my fish and I have never lost one with a full water change etc.


----------



## Kitah (Oct 30, 2009)

I have a Kreffts and I felt he was too large for my 2ft by the time he was 6months old  

Goodluck with your little guys  I love turtles, quite interactive (though most people, including my parents, think they're 'boring') They are expensive, but worth it if your willing to put the time in I rekon


----------



## garycahill (Oct 30, 2009)

Water requirements are a bit different to fish.
All the info you need is here; Detailed Caresheets and articles - Australian Freshwater Turtles


----------



## Mousie (Oct 30, 2009)

Cool. I'm sure you will be able to decide on your own when the tank is no longer big enough . Turtles definately have that extra personality. We dont have any of our own yet but have been looking after some for a friend. He's set up is pretty cool. Its a big open tank prob about 1.5m x 1.5m and about a foot high with logs and a heat lamp in the middle for basking. Makes an excellent feature in his lounge room and allows easy interaction with the little cuties. One thing he does which makes it easy to keep the tank clean is to feed them out of the tank. The water is constantly filtered but feeding them elsewhere just makes things easier. Looking foward to seeing pics of your little bubs.


----------



## JAS101 (Oct 31, 2009)

i got 2 short necks yesterday ...


----------



## Frozenmouse (Oct 31, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> Isnt that tank a little small? Also im not sure if you have to but did you cycle the water before hand? Anyhow congrats!


Dead right you really need to cycle your tank or change the water daily till it is cycled.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Oct 31, 2009)

just incase you dont trust garys advice there are 1000s of videos on youtube with fish and turtles here is 1
[video=youtube;jnm3tPjA-3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnm3tPjA-3M[/video]


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 1, 2009)

Dabool said:


> just incase you dont trust garys advice there are 1000s of videos on youtube with fish and turtles here is 1
> YouTube - Monster fish feeding 210g



Sorry Dabool,

I understand you have a lot of knowledge in the keeping of turtles and I respect that and all advice I am given...However, I dont see the logic of this point. My turtles are in a completely separate tank to my fish. They have access to a dry dock. They have access to a good supply of artificial UV. Once they settle in they will also receive several hours during the day of natural UV where I will place them in a different tank and feed them there (outside).

The water PH level is actually fairly similar to the fish species I keep...I guarantee most turtle keepers dont have their water at exactly PH of 7....same as most fish keepers. I question those that say turtles need different water than fish...Fish have far more important water needs than turtles...IF there was a mishap with water levels and fish and turtles did share the same water...I guarantee the turtles would be still alive and the fish dead.

My tank may be a little small but it is more than good enough for the next 6 months. I will upgrade it at a later time and use this for the hatchings. I plan to eventually keep them all outside but this is not recommended for the first season or 2.


----------



## JAS101 (Nov 1, 2009)

dont worry about the tank being too small as its fine for now [ i have my 2 little murry short necks in a 2ft tank] then upgrade as they get bigger  as with yours , mine will end up living in one of my ponds [ or even a new pond just for them ]


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 1, 2009)

I also understand about the need for cycling water...I did this for 48 hours but concede it could have been longer...I cant seem to find any literature which actually indicates how long....I am keeping a large plastic covered container with backup water outside which will be used for a weekly water change...What I intend to do is draw water from the tap into this container, put in my aging solution etc....leave for 1 week and then replace...If I put it in the sun until it gets to 24-26 degrees this should not harm the turtles...the only other question is should I run a pump on this to cycle the water in this container?


----------



## Frozenmouse (Nov 1, 2009)

beatlloydy said:


> I also understand about the need for cycling water...I did this for 48 hours but concede it could have been longer...I cant seem to find any literature which actually indicates how long....I am keeping a large plastic covered container with backup water outside which will be used for a weekly water change...What I intend to do is draw water from the tap into this container, put in my aging solution etc....leave for 1 week and then replace...If I put it in the sun until it gets to 24-26 degrees this should not harm the turtles...the only other question is should I run a pump on this to cycle the water in this container?


cycling is not about moving water around cycling is about getting a bacteria cycle started in your biological media in the filtration system .
if you age the water like you said and do regular changes for a month you should be fine.
do some googling "Cycling a fish tank" should she d some light on it for you.
Any photos yet?


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 1, 2009)

Dabool said:


> cycling is not about moving water around cycling is about getting a bacteria cycle started in your biological media in the filtration system .
> if you age the water like you said and do regular changes for a month you should be fine.
> do some googling "Cycling a fish tank" should she d some light on it for you.
> Any photos yet?



Ah yes...I see...more about the "good" bacteria building up in the filter etc. k...I have 2 second filter so I think I will run that on a spare tub of water for when I do water changes. (and definitely feed in another tank..they are such messy feeders compared with snakes...but I knew that already).

Also, got probably the most common names for them...the 4YO insisted on calling them Crush and Squirt so I cant really break her heart but I prefer to call them Elvis and Prescilla. (tho who knows what sex they are at this age)


----------



## Sarah (Nov 1, 2009)

cycling takes 6 weeks, but if you can add an aged filter from another established tank you will introduce the essential bacteria into your tank to stop it from crashing and you wont end up with a ammonia spike . Its also good if you have a spare tank or container and use that for your water changes all you need is a airstone .


----------

